# Australia 457 Visa from Pakistan



## farrukh3006 (Oct 8, 2011)

Hello to everyone,

I am Farrukh living in karachi Pakistan and working in one of the biggest bank in Pakistan as Branch Manager. I have recently meet up with a consultant and applying for a 457 australian visa through him. 

I just want to know that:
is there any one apply from Pakistan for 457 visa?
What are the prospects for any Pakistani for that visa?
What are the prospects for a banker in Australia?

and any other advise from any one have experience. Waiting for your replies.


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2013)

Have you found a job in Australia that is willing and able to sponsor?


----------



## awaragird (Feb 19, 2013)

As per my memory, it is a visa under business class and you must have to have:
- sponsorship from an employer (in your case a financial institution/bank etc)
- your skills must be from a skilled occupation list specific to 457 visa
- these skilled must be assessed from a relevant profession body in australia as 'acceptable'
- minimum IELTS 7

Here there are many 'desis' who almost all of them have either IT qualifications or Accountant.
As per my knowledge it is very hard to enter in this (banking and finance) industry based on overseas qualifications + very hard to get sponsorship when there are already people looking for sponsorship from within australia (for example students)

Bear in mind, the govt have changed policies and now most of the students have to have sponsorship to get permanent visas.....therefore students are doing whatever to get sponsorships....

I suppose I answered all your questions.

awaragird
australia


----------



## rafay (Jul 16, 2011)

awaragird said:


> As per my memory, it is a visa under business class and you must have to have:
> - sponsorship from an employer (in your case a financial institution/bank etc)
> - your skills must be from a skilled occupation list specific to 457 visa
> - these skilled must be assessed from a relevant profession body in australia as 'acceptable'
> ...


Hi Farrukh

I don't have any idea about visa. but if you are confident to go through you must go for it and don't worry about Job; its all about luck. You might have to start from scratch but once your get settled there you would be relaxed. Its my personal view that we should not compare people and situations but collection of facts is better to make decision. All the best.


----------



## awaragird (Feb 19, 2013)

Doesn't matter if Farrukh is confident or not. Immi Australia would not let him even get in if he doesn't have visa to enter.

For this particular visa, he MUST have an employer sponsorship!

In other words, job is something he has to find before even applying for this visa.

I suppose the above answer of Rafay is valid for those who have somehow managed to enter in this country, not for those who are still overseas thinking about applying.


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2013)

What nonsense, don't worry about the job lol 

Of course he should worry about the job. Unless he has found a job with an employer who is willing and able to sponsor he can apply for this visa regardless of what a consultant says. 

Then the visa is linked to that job. If he does not like it or is fired he has 28 days in which to leave the country.


----------



## raheel24 (Jan 15, 2013)

farrukh3006 said:


> Hello to everyone,
> 
> I am Farrukh living in karachi Pakistan and working in one of the biggest bank in Pakistan as Branch Manager. I have recently meet up with a consultant and applying for a 457 australian visa through him.
> 
> ...


Farrukh I am also planning to file 457 visa and I think you and me are speaking to the same consultant . It will be nice if we both get in touch and share all the information.


----------



## fdaus_garden (Jan 11, 2013)

Hi Farrukh,

I was holding 457 visa for 4 years before I have my PR granted.

You NEED a company who is willing to sponsor you and give you a job! 
As it is requirement for 457 visa for you to work FULL TIME with that company! In other words, if you leave that company, your 457 will be cancelled... 

You do need to get your skills accessed and IELTS min 7
In my case,an officer came to my workplace on my 2nd months to check on me 
Hope that helps


----------



## farrukh3006 (Oct 8, 2011)

Thanks every one for your replies, its helps me well.
Actually i hired a consultant in Pakistan who already have their offices in australia, they told me that they will find a job for me and arrange my interviews on skype from australian employer which i have to passes on my own. For that they are charging quite a heavy fees.


----------



## belgarath (Jul 15, 2011)

I hope you did not pay them yet.


----------



## opfian (Feb 1, 2012)

farrukh3006 said:


> Thanks every one for your replies, its helps me well.
> Actually i hired a consultant in Pakistan who already have their offices in australia, they told me that they will find a job for me and arrange my interviews on skype from australian employer which i have to passes on my own. For that they are charging quite a heavy fees.




I hope you are not talking with the consultants whose name start with "A" and end at "Z" based in Karachi with their office in Sydney and Melbourne?


how much they are charging you


----------



## farrukh3006 (Oct 8, 2011)

opfian said:


> I hope you are not talking with the consultants whose name start with "A" and end at "Z" based in Karachi with their office in Sydney and Melbourne?
> 
> 
> how much they are charging you


Yes ofpian you are absolutely right, total they ask me to pay 6000 Aus$, 2000$ in advance and 4000$ after job offer.


----------



## CCPT (Feb 18, 2013)

People that post information should ALWAYS give 100% accurate information or otherwise say that they are not completely sure... For a 457 visa you might not need to score minimum 7 of each of the four components, in the DIAC website you can read:

"If you are sponsored by a Standard Business Sponsor, you must demonstrate that you have English language proficiency that is equivalent to an IELTS test score of at least 5 in each of the four test components" or minimum that your TRA declares as the minimum to obtain the skills assessment


----------



## mesumabro (Dec 22, 2014)

Farrukh3006 and Raheel24 please help, I want apply for 457 Visa, can you please PM me your contact then I will contact you about you consultant.. Or tell me I am in KARACHI.


----------

